# Super Smash Bros. 4 Hopes and Expectations



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Even though the game is a long ways off, Smash 4 is without a doubt one of the most anticipated games for the Wii U. Do you guys have any particular hopes for the game, whether it be mechanics/newcomers/stages and even music?

I gotta say my current most wanted newcomers are Pac-Man (who has a likely chance IMO), Andy from Advance Wars, Ghirahim from Zelda, and Gardevoir from Pokemon. 

As for mechanics, take tripping out and I'll be ok.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 25, 2012)

how about it not being on the Wii U? I refuse to purchase it. :<

Some great games but another console is just wasted on me.

I think they should make it more balanced without making all the characters lack originality.
Like just fixing the really split tiers, and making characters like Lucas have actual advantages...

Newcomers. Erm. We can keep going with this for so long before it's just pointless to even have some characters.
Only so many moveset types are possible.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

I actually think the Wii U is a smart move. Nintendo delayed the next console generation by 2 years, and Nintendo knew they were losing out on some sweet "hardcore" cash. It's about time Nintendo made a new console that could stand up to the likes of Xbox and Playstation. 

The current problem isn't the console itself, it's the launch line-up. Aside from Pikmin 3 and maybe New Super Mario Bros., most of the launch titles for the Wii U are ports of existing games or games that will be on Xbox and Playstation. I'm not going to pay $50 + Wii U cost to play Assassins Creed III when I can pay $60 for it on my Xbox. 

Back on topic, I agree balancing was an issue in Brawl, so some characters need to be nerfed *cough* Meta Knight *cough* and some characters need to be beefed up *cough* Link *cough*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 25, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> I actually think the Wii U is a smart move. Nintendo delayed the next console generation by 2 years, and Nintendo knew they were losing out on some sweet "hardcore" cash. It's about time Nintendo made a new console that could stand up to the likes of Xbox and Playstation.
> 
> The current problem isn't the console itself, it's the launch line-up. Aside from Pikmin 3 and maybe New Super Mario Bros., most of the launch titles for the Wii U are ports of existing games or games that will be on Xbox and Playstation. I'm not going to pay $50 + Wii U cost to play Assassins Creed III when I can pay $60 for it on my Xbox.
> 
> Back on topic, I agree balancing was an issue in Brawl, so some characters need to be nerfed *cough* Meta Knight *cough* and some characters need to be beefed up *cough* Link *cough*


I just mean personally I can't keep buying consoles. I no longer have the time or money to buy every console nintendo makes, and that comes at the price of sequels i wanted to play desperately.

Myyygod. It was unfair at how broken Meta Knight was >:C
And they need to at least try a little harder to deviate the Star fox cast, at least further than weight alone.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> I just mean personally I can't keep buying consoles. I no longer have the time or money to buy every console nintendo makes, and that comes at the price of sequels i wanted to play desperately.
> 
> Myyygod. It was unfair at how broken Meta Knight was >:C
> And they need to at least try a little harder to deviate the Star fox cast, at least further than weight alone.



Ah I get ya. Yeah, gaming isn't a cheap hobby ;~;

Meta Knight is one of the sole reasons I hated playing online (besides lag) because everybody would just pick him and spam everybody there to death. I think of the Star Fox cast, Wolf is fine and doesn't need to be changed, but Falco is still too similar. They shouldn't all have Landmaster final smashes. Falco could've easily had an Arwing and Wolf gets a Wolfen. I think Krystal would be a good character to add, especially if she had the staff from Adventures. She could bring something new to the table.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 25, 2012)

whenever someone says how similar the star fox characters are i wonder if they ever actually saw wolf play in brawl.
also making so much hype for the game is a terrible idea and is bound to lead to disapointment.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Wolf wasn't truly a clone. His B moveset was in essence the same as Fox, but not only did they operate differentlly, his normal attacks were completely different. 

Im a Wolf main-er


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 25, 2012)

that's what i implied Xp
also i guess i will say chracters i want in the new smash.
travis touchdown or any NMH character, non-sword fire emblem character, advance wars character, Lloyd irving or other tales character.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

With Namco heading development, I can see a Tales character happening very easily!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2012)

Hopes: No more tripping. Expectations: Air tripping.


This is Tides said:


> how about it not being on the Wii U? I refuse to purchase it. :<


It's also going to be on the 3DS.

People complaining about Star Fox clones... should be complaining about Zelda clones instead. Toon Link and Ganondorf have no reason to have cloned movesets. 



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also making so much hype for the game is a terrible idea and is bound to lead to disapointment.


What. Hype is half the fun! Smash Dojo was the best, I really want them to do that again. I'm almost looking forward to it more than I am the actual game...


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope they bring Mewtwo back, for a start.


----------



## Pine (Jul 25, 2012)

Gardevoir? Really? If Nintendo really wanted to give in to fan service they'd add Zoroark. Why do you think they added Lucario to Brawl?

I love the Smash series personally, and I hope their next one will be as good, if not better, than Brawl. I know Brawl got a bad rep from tourneyfags and "hardcore" players, but I really think it was the best SSB yet.
From then on we'll just have to listen to fanboys wish for their favorite Pokemon or Sonic recolor to be included in the game.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2012)

Zoroark wouldn't work... how would they incorporate its illusion ability? That's like, its thing. Besides, I hear Dunsparce is a more popular choice.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2012)

How about getting rid of randomised unstoppable instant-win pickups? That would be great. You know, having a game where the actual fighting suddenly devolves into running around to grab the instant-win token bouncing around the screen.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2012)

I see someone hasn't found out how to disable items yet.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

As long as it's smooth as Brawl and has new characters and removes tripping I don't care.


----------



## Pine (Jul 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I see someone hasn't found out how to disable items yet.


This so much. Too many people bitch that items ruin competitive play, but it's as easy not using them. I also loved the addition of excluding specific stages from the randomizer. I hope they keep that in.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I see someone hasn't found out how to disable items yet.



Am I the only one who thinks it's stupid that a default game setting has something that means no matter how good you are, you can lose at any time just by standing in the wrong area of the screen? Whoops, the token spawns at the other side, so the person mashing the buttons manages to grab it, and kills you with ease now they are invulnerable and hanging out of an attack chopper with a grenade launcher.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but games like this are meant to be about skill and challenge. There's no challenge in those Smash tokens. get it and win, end of story. Why bother learning how to play when you just need a few of those?

Sure, let them be in alternative modes, but don't make it the main game mode.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 25, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> whenever someone says how similar the star fox characters are i wonder if they ever actually saw wolf play in brawl.
> also making so much hype for the game is a terrible idea and is bound to lead to disapointment.


I'm a wolf main-er

I feared I had phrased that wrong, I was referring to the fact that all their final smashes are pretty much a basically nonexistent deviation, and the only real difference I ever noticed alternating between Wolf and Falco was the weight. I'm sure it's been long enough that I'm exxagerating but that's how I remember that.
Aside from that, Fox and Falco were totally interchangeable and I wouldn't even notice a difference alternating between them.



SirRob said:


> Hopes: No more tripping. Expectations: Air tripping.
> It's also going to be on the 3DS.
> 
> People complaining about Star Fox clones... should be complaining about Zelda clones instead. Toon Link and Ganondorf have no reason to have cloned movesets.


It's almost more logical; they have the ability to jump in midair, but can't stand on their own damn feet? >.>

Ugh. I never used Toon Link or Ganondorf for obvious reasons...

If they follow through and make it on 3DS, I will have exactly ONE 3DS game.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's stupid that a default game setting has something that means no matter how good you are, you can lose at any time just by standing in the wrong area of the screen? Whoops, the token spawns at the other side, so the person mashing the buttons manages to grab it, and kills you with ease now they are invulnerable and hanging out of an attack chopper with a grenade launcher.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but games like this are meant to be about skill and challenge. There's no challenge in those Smash tokens. get it and win, end of story. Why bother learning how to play when you just need a few of those?
> 
> Sure, let them be in alternative modes, but don't make it the main game mode.



Getting the Smash ball could just as easily be a challenge to get. In some intense matches, there have been moments where a smash ball comes in and everybody goes for it but we all end up fighting each other for it and nobody gets the ball. 
Also
, just like everybody else has been saying, it's so easy to disable items they shouldn't even be a problem. Besides, Smash was designed as a casual game.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

I also hope my Operating Buddy is still in there. Those frames and neutral A too good.


Smelge said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's stupid that a default game setting has something that means no matter how good you are, you can lose at any time just by standing in the wrong area of the screen? Whoops, the token spawns at the other side, so the person mashing the buttons manages to grab it, and kills you with ease now they are invulnerable and hanging out of an attack chopper with a grenade launcher.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but games like this are meant to be about skill and challenge. There's no challenge in those Smash tokens. get it and win, end of story. Why bother learning how to play when you just need a few of those?
> 
> Sure, let them be in alternative modes, but don't make it the main game mode.



You can remove any and all items for any mode of your choosing except character exclusive items (Link's arsenal, R.O.B.'s gyros etc) I turn off all items and they're always off at tournaments like Pound V. Trophies, smash balls, pokeballs, recovery. All of it. The main game mode can be completely devoid of items. The game is heavily skill based when items are removed. People will argue not as much as Melee, but that's irrelevant to this concern.
MARIO KART on the other hand is the broken shit that needs items to be turned off.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's what i implied Xp
> also i guess i will say chracters i want in the new smash.
> travis touchdown or any NMH character, non-sword fire emblem character, advance wars character, Lloyd irving or other tales character.





Spotted_Tiger said:


> With Namco heading development, I can see a Tales character happening very easily!


Not gonna happen.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> I'm a wolf main-er
> 
> I feared I had phrased that wrong, I was referring to the fact that all their final smashes are pretty much a basically nonexistent deviation, and the only real difference I ever noticed alternating between Wolf and Falco was the weight. I'm sure it's been long enough that I'm exxagerating but that's how I remember that.
> Aside from that, Fox and Falco were totally interchangeable and I wouldn't even notice a difference alternating between them.


I main Fox and I can't play as Falco nearly as well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I main Fox and I can't play as Falco nearly as well.



Fox is a beast. He's my second main. Such a technical yet very orthodox and standard play character. I love using deflector mind games and plank kills. Falco is a little hard though. He's still fun to play as.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I main Fox and I can't play as Falco nearly as well.



I still don't understand why Fox is considered a lower tier character. He was put in like D, but he's a boss in Brawl. Fox and Wolf are my two favorite mains. I also main Link and he's like one of the lowest tier characters


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Not gonna happen.



Pac-Man is the most likely Namco character


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Pac-Man is the most likely Namco character


Obv.

I don't know why people want Tales characters.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2012)

Uhh...Nintendo didn't delay the next console generation for 2 years, Sony and Microsoft were well aware that they were not going to be making intermittent consoles that are in-between this generation and the next, so they didn't make them. It had nothing to do with Nintendo - They just happened to find the parts they needed to make an Xbox/PS3-level of console at a price that they could afford (those consoles ARE nearly 6 years old now). 

It's just too bad that they don't have the game selection like the other two consoles, so it seems kind of a flop idea if they aren't going to expand their borders (especially if they don't get exclusives that are worth-while). 

I also hope they revert back to a mechanic style more like the faster-paced Melee, rather than Brawl.

 And I also hope the Wii-U comes out with a GC-styled controller if they plan on making an SSB game. It'll be impossible on the tablet, and the 'pro' controller that they've hardly talked about looks like an Xbox controller if I remember right.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

Nintendo definitely delayed the next generation. If the Wii didn't use motion controls, Microsoft and Sony wouldn't have used Kinect and Move to extend the console cycle


----------



## Dayken (Jul 25, 2012)

Probably going to get a fair amount of guff for this, but I'd personally like to see Paper Mario as a character. It wouldn't really be that hard not to make him another Mario clone, if you focused on the partners and the tube/paper airplane/etc stuff from TTYD for his moveset.

Would be nice if Namco tried to shove Klonoa in there, but I'm not going to pretend that it's even remotely possible.


----------



## BRN (Jul 25, 2012)

Give me Quilava and I'll _throw_ money to get the game. But until then, I can't see how Smash could be so substantially improved on to warrant me buying the WiiU for it...

I'm not satisfied with Generation 10, and I'll be playing my PS2 until I'm happy.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 25, 2012)

After playing a lot of competitive online in the past few years on places like AiB and SWF, my only hope for this game is that they don't screw up their online like Brawl's wi-fi.
Anything other than that is just a whim.

Gah, I'm sooo hyped for this game though. My favorite game series ever. <3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jul 25, 2012)

I would like to see... Pious Augustus from "Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem".


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> I still don't understand why Fox is considered a lower tier character. He was put in like D, but he's a boss in Brawl. Fox and Wolf are my two favorite mains. I also main Link and he's like one of the lowest tier characters



He dies fast. His death registration or whatever you wish to call it is more sensitive than others even with the best DI. Even Kirby lasts longer when played right. He's still good though.

And Impact, the only one people see coming to Smash from Tales is Lloyd since he's well known and was on a Nintendo system. Though you probably already knew those reasons and I agree, I don't see it happening. Do you like the Tales games?


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 25, 2012)

On Fox, Falco and Wolf:
I'm quite tired of people saying the spacies are too similar. REALLY TIRED.
Their animations are similar, yes, but their playstyles have a lot of key differences.

@Spotted Tiger:
D tier means Borderline, those are characters too good to be Middle, but not good enough for High. 
I used to play with Fox before maining Peach and his flaws and good traits are both quite apparent, I'll post his flaws:
-Non-flinching projectile, though it can force approaches.
-Average range in most of his moves.
-Low priority on his moves. In conjunction with the above, it means he doesn't have such an easy time approaching or shutting down approaches. Though his lasers somewhat prevent this quite well, this gives him trouble managing characters capable of hitting him at middle range (E. G. Marth).
-Light weight, fast falling, low survibability.
-Good but somewhat predictable recovery.
-With the exception of Up Smash, most of if his kill moves are not too easy to land.

That's what I can think of for now.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 25, 2012)

Hmm well as long as it's like the other three Smashes, just more added to it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Nintendo definitely delayed the next generation. If the Wii didn't use motion controls, Microsoft and Sony wouldn't have used Kinect and Move to extend the console cycle



That didn't delay the console's generations. The next Xbox (if they were to create it) wouldn't have a point yet. Same video quality, same internet speed, same applications and programs - Just with faster processing power and memory, but still all the same stuff. The Kinect and Playstation Move have already hit their plateaus, so not exactly a lot going on there.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2012)

Please don't turn this into a Nintendo bashing thread. You do this in practically every Nintendo thread. 





Spotted_Tiger said:


> I still don't understand why Fox is considered a lower tier character. He was put in like D, but he's a boss in Brawl. Fox and Wolf are my two favorite mains. I also main Link and he's like one of the lowest tier characters


Falco can chain grab and do a lot of technical stuff that Fox can't, no?





Dayken said:


> Probably going to get a fair amount of guff for this, but I'd personally like to see Paper Mario as a character. It wouldn't really be that hard not to make him another Mario clone, if you focused on the partners and the tube/paper airplane/etc stuff from TTYD for his moveset.
> 
> Would be nice if Namco tried to shove Klonoa in there, but I'm not going to pretend that it's even remotely possible.


I actually would love to see Paper Mario as a character. That series deserves a character separate from straight up Mario. 





Pachi-O said:


> And Impact, the only one people see coming to Smash from Tales is Lloyd since he's well known and was on a Nintendo system. Though you probably already knew those reasons and I agree, I don't see it happening. Do you like the Tales games?


He loves Tales games, but he loves trolling even more.


Ariosto said:


> I used to play with Fox before maining Peach and his flaws and good traits are both quite apparent, I'll post his flaws:
> -Non-flinching projectile, though it can force approaches.
> -Average range in most of his moves.
> -Low priority on his moves. In conjunction with the above, it means he doesn't have such an easy time approaching or shutting down approaches. Though his lasers somewhat prevent this quite well, this gives him trouble managing characters capable of hitting him at middle range (E. G. Marth).
> ...


Non-flinching projectile is not a flaw in the least, I love his projectile.
Fast falling is not a flaw either. 
Fox Illusion can adjust its distance. Fire Fox also can go in 16 directions. He can even make his forward A to extend his jumps. He's not that predictable in terms of recovery, I think. 
I find his up and back air to be pretty easy to land, too. In fact I'd say his up smash is harder to land than those.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 25, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Please don't turn this into a Nintendo bashing thread. You do this in practically every Nintendo thread. Falco can chain grab and do a lot of technical stuff that Fox can't, no?I actually would love to see Paper Mario as a character. That series deserves a character separate from straight up Mario. He loves Tales games, but he loves trolling even more.
> Non-flinching projectile is not a flaw in the least, I love his projectile.
> Fast falling is not a flaw either.
> Fox Illusion can adjust its distance. Fire Fox also can go in 16 directions. He can even make his forward A to extend his jumps. He's not that predictable in terms of recovery, I think.
> I find his up and back air to be pretty easy to land, too. In fact I'd say his up smash is harder to land than those.



There's actually a Fox-specific 0-death for Marth, but it's REALLY situational.
Yeah, I think fast falling is only a flaw when you're Wolf, in which case he gets screwed by chaingrabs more so than other characters. 
And yeah, I agree with the usmash part. I always fear that move and end up getting killed by something else.

Edit: er, let me be more clear. A 0-death TO Fox that Marth can do because of his falling. But like I said, very situational.

Edit 2: *facepalm* I'm an idiot. I just remembered that 0-death thing wasn't legit. Ignore me.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> There's actually a Fox-specific 0-death for Marth, but it's REALLY situational.
> Yeah, I think fast falling is only a flaw when you're Wolf, in which case he gets screwed by chaingrabs more so than other characters.
> And yeah, I agree with the usmash part. I always fear that move and end up getting killed by something else.
> 
> ...


Wolf is my main but he has awful recovery. His Up B move is just horrid for recovery since it isn't nearly as adjustable as Fox and Falco. I only use his Wolf Illusion (whatever it's called) for recovery


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> And Impact, the only one people see coming to Smash from Tales is Lloyd since he's well known and was on a Nintendo system. Though you probably already knew those reasons and I agree, I don't see it happening.


His game was on ps2 if you didn't know.


Pachi-O said:


> Do you like the Tales games?


Yes.


SirRob said:


> He loves Tales games, but he loves trolling even more.


I also love to troll Team Symphonia fans.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 25, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Wolf is my main but he has awful recovery. His Up B move is just horrid for recovery since it isn't nearly as adjustable as Fox and Falco. I only use his Wolf Illusion (whatever it's called) for recovery


Same, they may as well not even have a no-recovery fall for the B-Up, just for that move.

I'd rather like to see the mother characters improved. (ness and lucas) they've been dealt some pretty weak characteristics at times, and inaccurate ones. I only just noticed all but one of Ness' moves are game accurate, PK Flash. Everything else is Paula's attacks, and Lucas has NO attacks that are his.
I'd love to play as Lucas if they just made it slightly less frustrating. His advantages are enjoyable but I always notice the flaws before the pros...

Also, I main as Wolf, Ike, and Link...and SOMETIMES Luigi, just because he's Luigi.


----------



## Fernin (Jul 25, 2012)

Kirby, rocked him since the first game, and will continue to do so till the last. Aside from heavy hit vulnerabilities he does pretty much everything well. 

..And Kirbycide is delicious. <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> His game was on ps2 if you didn't know.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I also love to troll Team Symphonia fans.



I knew it was multiplat which is why I don't find it anymore likely to see him. And I can appreciate some casual trolling, good sir. I'm not a big fan of the series. Why them in particular?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 25, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I knew it was multiplat which is why I don't find it anymore likely to see him.


It wasn't originally multi-platform, it made its name on the GameCube. It is also GameCube exclusive in the US, and probably the most famous Tales game here, which is why you see such support for Lloyd. It also helps that the battle systems are pretty similar to each other, plus Lloyd's model is very Nintendo-esque, so people can easily visualize Lloyd being in the game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 25, 2012)

I only want luigi to now have Lightning base moves while mario have fire base moves, I mean really start pulling stuff from the Mario and Luigi RPGs


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Why them in particular?


AlexX


SirRob said:


> It wasn't originally multi-platform, it made its name on the GameCube. It is also GameCube exclusive in the US, and probably the most famous Tales game here, which is why you see such support for Lloyd. It also helps that the battle systems are pretty similar to each other, plus Lloyd's model is very Nintendo-esque, so people can easily visualize Lloyd being in the game.


But you are forgetting that Nintendo themselves don't own ToS nor Namco.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> AlexX



?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> ?


He had a big fit because I told him Team Destiny is a better than Team Symphonia.

Team Symphonia fans are very stupid.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 25, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> I only want luigi to now have Lightning base moves while mario have fire base moves, I mean really start pulling stuff from the Mario and Luigi RPGs


I actually really like this idea...


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 25, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But you are forgetting that Nintendo themselves don't own ToS nor Namco.


Just like we dont own solid snake

IF anything the base requirement is that the character must of appeared on a nintendo console if anything


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

Verin Asper said:


> Just like we dont own solid snake
> 
> IF anything the base requirement is that the character must of appeared on a nintendo console if anything


"We"?

That's because Hideo Kojima sucked Sakurai's cock.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 25, 2012)

@Rob:
All fair points, all true, thanks, except his fast-falling DOES have flaws: it makes him more vulnerable to combos and chaingrabs, most famously Pikachu and Sheik's locks, which are inescaple on a certain point. Oddly enough, his low weight leaves him unnafected by DDD's chaingrab.
On his recovery: that's why I said "somewhat". I REALLY love what his Fair does, by the way :>
Hmmmm... dunno about his Bair, but you know better.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

has a better chance of having reps then ToS for Smash 4.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 25, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Same, they may as well not even have a no-recovery fall for the B-Up, just for that move.
> 
> I'd rather like to see the mother characters improved. (ness and lucas) they've been dealt some pretty weak characteristics at times, and inaccurate ones. I only just noticed all but one of Ness' moves are game accurate, PK Flash. Everything else is Paula's attacks, and Lucas has NO attacks that are his.
> I'd love to play as Lucas if they just made it slightly less frustrating. His advantages are enjoyable but I always notice the flaws before the pros...
> ...


Ness and Lucas should've got PK Rockin and PSI Love for their final smashes
my full main list is Wolf, Fox, Luigi, Link, Zelda/Shiek. Sometimes Cpt. Falcon also


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> has a better chance of having reps then ToS for Smash 4.



Well Monolith was sold to Nintendo by Namco Bandai, so it would be no surprise.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 25, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Well Monolith was sold to Nintendo by Namco Bandai, so it would be no surprise.


And the fact that Sakurai enjoyed it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> And the fact that Sakurai enjoyed it.



Cock strokage.....previous point taken.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 25, 2012)

Tons of shipping pls.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2012)

Please. Namco Bandai is the game's developer. You REALLY don't expect a Namco character to get in, Impact? I think someone's just mad that Shing stands no chance of making it in the roster.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 26, 2012)

I`m excited for this game, It`ll probably be the only reason I buy a nintendo wii-u, perhaps pikmin 3 as well :3 As for what I want for this game I have a list of characters I`d love to see but I won`t list all of them, far too many.
My main character list is as follows, Yoshi, ganandorf, bowser, and wolf


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 26, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Ness and Lucas should've got PK Rockin and PSI Love for their final smashes
> my full main list is Wolf, Fox, Luigi, Link, Zelda/Shiek. Sometimes Cpt. Falcon also


YES, thank you! Once I played the Mother games that became completely clear to me; they ruined both of these characters in Brawl >:C

I'd love it if Paula or Duster got in.


----------



## H.B.C (Jul 26, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Please. Namco Bandai is the game's developer. You REALLY don't expect a Namco character to get in, Impact? I think someone's just mad that Shing stands no chance of making it in the roster.


 http://i904.photobucket.com/albums/ac249/ChristoJean/Nuclear/oooooh.gif 


Furryjones said:


> I`m excited for this game, It`ll probably be the only reason I buy a nintendo wii-u, perhaps pikmin 3 as well :3 As for what I want for this game I have a list of characters I`d love to see but I won`t list all of them, far too many.
> My main character list is as follows, Yoshi, *ganandorf*, bowser, and wolf



YES. Ganon approves, my good man.
Nothin' like a good stomp.


----------



## Ariosto (Jul 26, 2012)

I honestly couldn't care less about who gets in and who doesn't due to my extremely limited knowledge of vidogames. But I've already made this clear enough, so I really haven't anything else to comment on unless more actual news on the game come around. All I can say for now is that I'll love them if they at least remove tripping.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> I honestly couldn't care less about who gets in and who doesn't due to my extremely limited knowledge of vidogames. But I've already made this clear enough, so I really haven't anything else to comment on unless more actual news on the game come around. All I can say for now is that I'll love them if they at least remove tripping.


What we know about the game:
-Namco is developing this game
-This game will be in development for a long time
-Sakurai wants to focus more on gameplay and less on roster


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Please. Namco Bandai is the game's developer. You REALLY don't expect a Namco character to get in, Impact?


You're just grasping straws here.


SirRob said:


> I think someone's just mad that Shing stands no chance of making it in the roster.


lol Shing would be broken as fuck.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

A Namco rep is highly likely


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2012)

If they have Pokemon Trainer in it, perhaps his team should be Tepig, Dewott, and Serperior.  Or Snivy, Dewott, and Emboar.  (Gotta be Dewott.  Dual-wielding scalchops!)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Ness and Lucas should've got PK Rockin and PSI Love for their final smashes


I hear some of Lucas' A moves are based on PK Love.


Imperial Impact said:


> lol Shing would be broken as fuck.


That's what they said about Ganondorf.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 26, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> If they have Pokemon Trainer in it, perhaps his team should be Tepig, Dewott, and Serperior.  Or Snivy, Dewott, and Emboar.  (Gotta be Dewott.  Dual-wielding scalchops!)



They'll never do that, people aren't as familiar with the Gen 5 starters as they are with the earlier ones; it's more likely they'll have Chikorita, Quilava and Feraligatr (or, if [i'm] lucky, Treecko, Combusken and Swampert/Torchic, Grovyle and Swampert/Mudkip, Grovyle and Blaziken).


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 26, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I hear some of Lucas' A moves are based on PK Love.
> That's what they said about Ganondorf.


If they are it's still a rather odd thing; Lucas had PSI, not PK. And all of his moves as mentioned were someone else's moveset.

But I digress, that's a very specific detail and I'm actually rather positive you could find rather noticeable game-to-game inconsistencies in other characters


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> If they are it's still a rather odd thing; Lucas had PSI, not PK. And all of his moves as mentioned were someone else's moveset.
> 
> But I digress, that's a very specific detail and I'm actually rather positive you could find rather noticeable game-to-game inconsistencies in other characters


*Entirety of Ganondorf's moveset*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2012)

Ganon and his Hyrule tier ass. xD


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 26, 2012)

SirRob said:


> *Entirety of Ganondorf's moveset*


You don't remember the Ganon Punch in Ocarina of Time?! :O


----------



## DatBadger (Jul 26, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but games like this are meant to be about skill and challenge.



http://youtu.be/LIIbswah7Ko?t=6s

With Namco on it, I just want to see one character...
Prince of the Cosmos. Smash move, rolling up the other players? Oh my yes~


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> A Namco rep is highly likely


Well seeing that the Tekken team is going make this game, I can see Heihachi being in this game. 


SirRob said:


> That's what they said about Ganondorf.


[video=youtube;5xJ0MNGENes]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xJ0MNGENes[/video]

Yeah not broken.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Yeah not broken.


I was gonna mention Mewtwo, but I wanted to be nice.


Imperial Impact said:


> I can see Heihachi being in this game.


_You shouldn't have done that._


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 26, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I was gonna mention Mewtwo, but I wanted to be nice.


SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN  SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN SHOUSEIJIN

or

HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN HIENSHOUSEN 

or maybe 

SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA ZEPPA RAIJINSHOU SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIEIRENPA SEIEIRENPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA SEIJINZEPPA 


SirRob said:


> _You shouldn't have done that._


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTzZRaqHtFM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Well seeing that the Tekken team is going make this game, I can see Heihachi being in this game.


Heihachi is going to be in Playstation All-Stars Battle Royale and I hope he stays there. Trekked doesn't nearly have as much importance/history with Nintendo as say Pac-Man


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2012)

I can't even imagine Pacman being with all the other Nintendo characters.

[yt]quI7WegVMJ8[/yt]

Oh, well, there we go.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> I can't even imagine Pacman being with all the other Nintendo characters.


At least Pacman is iconic, unlike your shitty jrpg brat.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> At least Pacman is iconic, unlike your shitty jrpg brat.









What


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> What



Holy shit, Are you implying that ToS is more iconic then fucking Pacman?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Holy shit, Are you implying that ToS is more iconic then fucking Pacman?


No, I was countering your claim that ToS isn't iconic.



			
				Katsuhiro Harada (Tekken Series Director) said:
			
		

> *Nintendo revealed last month that Namco Bandai will be handling the next Super Smash Bros. to a somewhat mixed reception. Have you been heavily involved with that? Can we expect Heihachi or other Tekken characters rubbing shoulders with Mario?*
> 
> Obviously people are saying many things since we are developing the next Smash Bros. Weâ€™re very excited that Nintendo chose us, and most they likely did because Namco Bandai has a very good track record with fighting games such as the Tekken series. We have a lot of experience and knowledge regarding this particular genre, thatâ€™s probably one of the factors in their decision. That being said, although weâ€™ll help provide support on technology and other things involved creating the game, Iâ€™m currently very focused on the Tekken series. Some people might say online that Iâ€™m going to be involved in the development process or not but that shouldnâ€™t really be an issue because the game design is going to be handled Masahiro Sakurai. So I donâ€™t understand why there would be any worries there.
> 
> I mentioned in a past interview recently that the Tekken characters are something that maybe long time fans of the Smash Bros. series donâ€™t really expect, so maybe they wonâ€™t be in there. The feedback was very mixed, there were 2 camps, one said â€œHarada, youâ€™re very right, we donâ€™t need the Tekken characters in Smash Bros, good job.â€ Itâ€™s nice that they agree with me but on the other hand, they themselves donâ€™t exactly need Tekken characters in Smash Bros. so itâ€™s kind of complex. Then thereâ€™s the other half were people saying â€œNo youâ€™re totally wrong, we want Tekken and Soul Calibur characters in the game otherwise why does it need to be developed be Namco Bandaiâ€ so thereâ€™s really two different sides and itâ€™s difficult to choose one. Obviously Iâ€™m not going to say to Sakurai, â€œWe want Tekken characters, please put it inâ€ thatâ€™s not the case so people donâ€™t have to worry about that. The sole decision will probably be made in a way that if more people want Tekken characters in it then Sakurai might choose to do so, if not then so be it.


http://dustycartridge.com/features/a-chat-with-tekken-series-director-katsuhiro-harada-part-2/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> No, I was countering your claim that ToS isn't iconic.


There's a difference between popular and iconic.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> There's a difference between popular and iconic.


It introduced Nintendo fans to the world of 3D RPGs (there have been others before it, but none have even come remotely close to Symphonia's success), and is one of, if not the most expansive game on the GameCube.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> It introduced Nintendo fans to the world of 3D RPGs (there have been others before it, but none have even come remotely close to Symphonia's success), and is one of, if not the most expansive game on the GameCube.


It was only popular because the Gamecube lacked rpgs.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> It was only popular because the Gamecube lacked rpgs.


As well as the Nintendo 64.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> As well as the Nintendo 64.


But THAT was Nintendo's fault for sticking to cartridges and not CDs like everyone else did.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 27, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> But THAT was Nintendo's fault for sticking to cartridges and not CDs like everyone else did.


Makes it all the more iconic for Nintendo fans.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 27, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Makes it all the more iconic for Nintendo fans.


Your just grasping for straws, Again.


----------

